# DVD Not Recognized



## semaj4712 (Dec 24, 2006)

I was trying to burn a dvd but when i insert my black dvd it says it is not recognized so i tried more dvds, nothing, then i repaired permissions, nothing, tryied an external dvd burner, nothing, i am at a loss and i really need my burners back, i looked at the general info on the drives it says they are locked and read only how do i change that


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 24, 2006)

Your black DVD? What is a black DVD? What brand is the DVD disk you are trying to burn to? Also click on the Blue Apple (in the top left hand corner). Select 'About This Mac', then when the pop-up comes select 'More Info'. This will open System Profiler. Once System Profiler is open highlight (in the left hand column)  'Disk Burning' and report back what it says.

One last thing, what OS X and Mac machine are you using?


----------



## semaj4712 (Dec 24, 2006)

my bad blank...i have tried brands such as, sony, maxell, verbatim, i am uswing mac os x 10.4.8 tiger, imac intel based

*This is the info on my external drive*
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-E10L:

  Firmware Revision:	LE05
  Interconnect:	USB
  Burn Support:	Yes (Unsupported)
  Profile Path:	None
  Cache:	2048 KB
  Reads DVD:	Yes
  CD-Write:	-R, -RW
  DVD-Write:	-R, -RAM, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL
  Burn Underrun Protection CD:	Yes
  Burn Underrun Protection DVD:	Yes
  Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Media:
  Media Type:	DVD-R
  Blank:	Yes
  Erasable:	No
  Overwritable:	Yes
  Appendable:	Yes

and what it says in disk utilitys
	Name : 	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-E10L Media
	Type : 	Disk

	Disk Identifier : 	disk2
	Media Name : 	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-E10L Media
	Media Type : 	DVDROM
	Connection Bus : 	USB
	Connection Type : 	External
	USB Serial Number : 	P02060424134152
	Locked : 	Yes
	Writable : 	No
	Ejectable : 	Yes
	Mac OS 9 Drivers Installed : 	No
	DVDROM : 	Yes
	Optical Media Type : 	DVD-R
	Device Type : 	CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD+R, DVD+RW
	Location : 	External
	Total Capacity : 	0 Bytes
	S.M.A.R.T. Status : 	Not Supported
	Disk Number : 	2
	Partition Number : 	0

(notice it says locked in not writable)
*
ok and my internal drive
*MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-846:

  Firmware Revision:	FB2U
  Interconnect:	ATAPI
  Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipped/Supported)
  Cache:	2048 KB
  Reads DVD:	Yes
  CD-Write:	-R, -RW
  DVD-Write:	-R, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL
  Burn Underrun Protection CD:	Yes
  Burn Underrun Protection DVD:	Yes
  Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Media:
  Media Type:	DVD-ROM
  Blank:	No
  Erasable:	No
  Overwritable:	No
  Appendable:	No

	Name : 	MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-846
	Type : 	Disk

	Disk Identifier : 	disk1
	Media Name : 	MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-846 Media
	Media Type : 	DVDROM
	Connection Bus : 	ATA
	Connection Type : 	Internal
	Connection ID : 	Device 0
	Partition Type : 	Apple_partition_scheme
	Device Tree : 	/PCI0@0/PATA@1F,1/PRID@0/@0:0
	Locked : 	Yes
	Writable : 	No
	Ejectable : 	Yes
	Mac OS 9 Drivers Installed : 	Yes
	DVDROM : 	Yes
	Optical Media Type : 	DVD-ROM
	Device Type : 	CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW
	Location : 	Internal
	Total Capacity : 	4.7 GB (5,076,123,648 Bytes)
	S.M.A.R.T. Status : 	Not Supported
	Disk Number : 	1
	Partition Number : 	0


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 24, 2006)

O.K. try this:

Reset your Pram. When you are doing this let the Macs startup bong happen three (3) times. This always makes sure everything is cleared out of Pram. Also disconnect all the external devices connected to Mac (except keyboard and mouse) when resetting the Pram.

If this doesn't work, consider trying to use another test user account to see if can burn. If it still doesn't work after this and the Mac is still under warranty, call Apple ASAP.

Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year.


----------

